# Confused?



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*lewis scoring will work*

let them shoot first night and flite by scores,top scores A,next B etc.they will be shooting other of their own caliber


----------



## Tilhuntin (Feb 7, 2008)

*Confused/*

Thanks for the tip. Much appreciated!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's what we did this year. (We got a late start). During the month of Feb. everyone that wished to participate was asked to shoot 5 "qualifying" games. You could shoot more than 5, but only the last 5 would count. We then used 85% of the difference as their handicap.

But we will do something a little different next year to circumvent any sandbagging during the qualifying. Next year, each archer's handicap will be recomputed after each game is finished - still using just the last 5 scores. 

BTW: If you plan to use a timer during your league, you're welcomed to download and use the FREE timer in my signature. I had some spare time back over the Christmas holidays and wrote this. Got lots of feedback from AT members - so far it has had well over 200 downloads. It was even used at one of this year's Indoor Sectionals.

Good luck


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

What we do in our league is,everyone just shoots the entire length of the league.10wks whatever,then after we shoot the last night,all the names go in the hat and we draw for partners.Two man teams,good shooters get paired with not so good,or could get lucky and two good shooters get drawn together.But ask everyone and see if they agree with it.We have a lot of fun just seeing who gets paired together at the end.Thats more drama then the scores.It works well for us.


----------



## Tilhuntin (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Solid ideas. This is a huge help!!!


----------

